# SQLite unter Linux mit Eclipse einrichten



## feuervogel (22. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne für eine Anwendung eine SQLite-Datenbank verwenden, da ich eine Dateibasierte Datenbank brauche.

Leider scheitert es bei mir schon an der Einrichtung.

Was ich gerne hätte, wäre eine Datei namens sqlite.jar, die ich nur im Eclipse importieren muss und daraufhin sqlite nutzen kann (wie, habe ich schon gefunden: http://www.pysquared.com/files/Java/JavaSQLiteExample/SQLiteTest.java).

Also lud ich mir hier: http://www.ch-werner.de/javasqlite/ das gepackte Paket runter und schon beim Aufruf von ./configure sehe ich so lange bis es abbreche immer wieder die Meldung

readlink: missing operand
Try `readlink --help' for more information.

gefühlte 100000 mal.

Gibt es keine andere Möglichkeit sqlite in mein Eclipse-Project einzubinden? Beziehungsweise: Was mache ich falsch?!?


----------



## Kim Stebel (22. Okt 2007)

In den meisten Distris solltest du sqlite einfach über den package manager installieren können. such mal nach libsqlite.


----------



## HoaX (22. Okt 2007)

wieso nimmst du nicht direkt javadb/derby/h2/hsqldb/.... ? dann brauchst du keine blöden dlls und hast alles rein in java


----------



## feuervogel (23. Okt 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso nimmst du nicht direkt javadb/derby/h2/hsqldb/.... ? dann brauchst du keine blöden dlls und hast alles rein in java



warum? weil ich, wenn ich nur eine .jar importieren muss, relativ glücklich bin. außerdem kann ich dann so einfach sql-datenbanken erstellen und nutzen. 

zeigst du mir den link zu einem schnelleinstieg in javadb, wie ich das einfach und unkompliziert nutzen kann? ich brauche es nämlich relativ bald.


----------



## feuervogel (23. Okt 2007)

Kim Stebel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In den meisten Distris solltest du sqlite einfach über den package manager installieren können. such mal nach libsqlite.


ja:



> :~$ apt-cache search libsqlite
> libsqlite0-dev - SQLite development files
> libsqlite3-0 - SQLite 3 shared library
> libsqlite3-dev - SQLite 3 development files
> ...



ich installiere also libsqlite3-0 und kann es dann einfach unter java nutzen? und wenn ich aus meinem programm eine jar-datei mache wird es dann automatisch mitübernommen? 

sorry, dass ich so blöd frage, aber ich habe wirklich noch nie mit sqlite gearbeitet.


----------



## Kim Stebel (23. Okt 2007)

nee du brauchst dann immernoch den java-wrapper und musst sqlite natürlich auch mit deinem programm ausliefern. Da sqlite native code ist kannst du nicht einfach ein binary für beliebige zielplattformen nehmen. HoaX hat im Grunde schon recht...


----------



## feuervogel (23. Okt 2007)

okay, da ich ein bequemer mensch bin, versuche ich mich nun an javadb. ein problem: ich habe mir unter ubuntu das paket sun-java6-javadb installiert. nun müsste ich ja eigentlich javadb nutzen können, oder?

will ich nun aber folgendes programm laufen lassen:


```
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;

public class Javatestdb {
	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		 try {
	            Class.forName("org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver").newInstance();
	        } catch( Exception ex ) {
	            ex.printStackTrace();
	        }

	}
	
}
```

gibts eine exception:



> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.apache.derby.jdbc.EmbeddedDriver
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:200)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:188)
> ...


----------



## tuxedo (23. Okt 2007)

Falsche Klasse angegeben? Java-DB-Lib nicht im Classpath ?

- Alex


----------



## feuervogel (23. Okt 2007)

so, jetzt habe ichs wohl geschafft. habe das derby-paket manuell runter geladen und die derby.jar manuell in meinen lib-ordner geworfen und im eclipse zu den jars hinzugefügt.

danke für die bemühungen, bei weiteren problemen werde ich mich melden...


----------

